# Stairs to Main Floor



## Tuna (May 23, 2016)




----------



## tirediron (May 23, 2016)

Nicely done.


----------



## sleist (May 23, 2016)

Wow.
Nicely seen and captured.


----------



## limr (May 23, 2016)

Beautiful lines and tones!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 24, 2016)

What see said ^^^

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick50 (May 24, 2016)

Awesome lines & great tones.


----------



## Dagwood56 (May 25, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## terri (May 28, 2016)

Beautiful composition!


----------



## kalgra (May 28, 2016)

Diggin it!


----------



## elizabethbutler (Aug 10, 2019)

Oh, that's looking so nice, I must say the design of stairs to the main floor is looking so unique. I would like to ask you what type of Staircase flooring's you have used over there? One of my friends, who is now constructing his new home, was confused about what type of flooring he should give to the staircase. In this case, one of his neighbour suggested him to have a hardwood flooring on the stair case or carpet. Carpet gives a rich look to the home. He decided to install carpet on the staircase, after contacting to the Zothex Flooring from their site.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 10, 2019)

elizabethbutler said:


> Oh, that's looking so nice, I must say the design of stairs to the main floor is looking so unique. I would like to ask you what type of Staircase flooring's you have used over there? One of my friends, who is now constructing his new home, was confused about what type of flooring he should give to the staircase. In this case, one of his neighbour suggested him to have a hardwood flooring on the stair case or carpet. Carpet gives a rich look to the home. He decided to install carpet on the staircase, after contacting to the Zothex Flooring from their site.


This looks like a new take on the old game of spam


----------



## Craig Taylor (Aug 10, 2019)

Smooth, great composition.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 10, 2019)

Very good shot......


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 10, 2019)

limr said:


> Beautiful lines and tones!



Exactly.   Great image.


----------



## joecrumley2 (Aug 11, 2019)

I agree with all those posting. It should be noted the tonal value contributes to the power of the image. Nice post processing.
Joe


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2019)

The original post is from approximately three years ago


----------

